# 7 Cars That Setback the EV World



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Eric Schaal lists seven plug-in cars that, in his view, did no favors in advancing the cause of electric car adoption, from Coda to Th!nk City. Would you agree?

More...


----------



## sparkps (Jun 28, 2014)

News Bot said:


> Eric Schaal lists seven plug-in cars that, in his view, did no favors in advancing the cause of electric car adoption, from Coda to Th!nk City. Would you agree?
> 
> More...


He lists some clear failures but I disagree that the Volt set anything back. It takes care of range anxiety and some owners realize that most of their driving is satisfied by the battery and it sets them up for considering a less complicated/less expensive pure EV.

The Th!nk City catered to neighborhood driving, the Caddy and Lexus show you can't go high end without giving the consumer something that justifies the price (Tesla gets that). The Fiskar was just a pipe dream without a business plan like the DeLorean, the Mitsu just doesn't cut it when it comes to its competition but hasn't set anything back.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

What I don't get is why Cadillac/GM is sticking to its guns with that ridiculous price. Every review says the same thing: nice looking car, they would like it except the price is insane. Yet 6 months later, they're still selling about 50/month and sitting a stock of a couple thousand of them.


----------



## sparkps (Jun 28, 2014)

samwichse said:


> What I don't get is why Cadillac/GM is sticking to its guns with that ridiculous price. Every review says the same thing: nice looking car, they would like it except the price is insane. Yet 6 months later, they're still selling about 50/month and sitting a stock of a couple thousand of them.


The day they drop the price $15k is the day every current owner becomes furious. So they are stuck. Anyone looking at dropping $75k on an EV is going to take a pass on the Caddy and go with a Tesla.

So they wait for the 2015 models, cut the price from $75k to $60k, toss a higher capacity charger in there plus the SAE DC Fast Provision charging so they can advertise 2.5hrs at an outlet or recharge station and 10-15 minutes with a DC charger. Then discount the 2014's by $30k since they are last years model and not nearly as capable as the 2015's. 

Or they shuffle them off to the rental fleets and eat the loss.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sparkps said:


> The Th!nk City catered to neighborhood driving, ....


The earlier Th!nk models maybe, but the 2011 Th!nk City was a full performance car capable of 75 mph with air bags, ABS, etc. Primarily designed for city driving as the name implies. It is definitely not a neighborhood vehicle (NEV) as was its Ford Think predecessor.

It wasn't worth the list price, but the discounted pricing along with tax credits made it an affordable EV. Works for me  I flip off the gas station every time I drive by it in my Th!nk City


----------

